# R2O - New Marine and Freshwater Shipment



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

R2O Aquariums - A very Healthy New Marine and Freshwater Shipment has Landed! 

Corals
CLAMS - Maximas (Teardrops), Croceas, Squamosas
Anemones - Gigantea, Ritteri/Magnificent, Bubble Tips, Sebae, Maxi-Mini Carpets

Japanese KOI and Fancy Goldfish
Angelfish

Friday Hours: Tentaively 4pm-9pm - Please call to confirm hours. It's currently close to 6am and I'm acclimating corals at the store.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice looking stock as always


----------



## MelodyManDias (Apr 8, 2014)

We and sean will be seeing you today ! Ill give you a text 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Well its 4:22 and I'm going home. Oh well


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

I drove down around 1 and stayed until 2. Very disappointing


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

smcx said:


> I drove down around 1 and stayed until 2. Very disappointing


He unpack the shipment and went home around 8am, so probably he might not open the store today.


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't have a problem with him closing today, or even all weekend. It would have been nice to have notice of exactly when the store would open. 40km drive down to find it closed and then waited an hour for nothing.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

r2oaquariums said:


> Friday Hours: Tentaively 4pm-9pm - Please call to confirm hours. It's currently close to 6am and I'm acclimating corals at the store.


It says right in his ad he will be opening at 4 pm but to call first to make sure. If you went before 4 pm or didn't call first you don't really have a reason to complain.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I did both so I can complain  
Next time just say you'll open at 5 or 6. No big deal if you open later, what does suck is to wait around and not know if the store is opening or not.


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

Yup. My mistake. Sorry, totally missed that.

Apparently I'm blind lol.


----------



## MelodyManDias (Apr 8, 2014)

Leaving R2O a very happy camper!! Some gorgeous peices stocked up

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------

